# Live Broadcast - The Scuff & Buff Technique for Wetsanding - 1937 Ford Woody



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Live Broadcast - The Scuff & Buff Technique for Wetsanding - 1937 Ford Woody

We go live in about 10 minutes on the Autogeek Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/autogeek/

Here's a short video showing everything all set-up




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1498417176991644


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice demo Mike. 👌🏻


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Nice demo Mike. 👌🏻


Thanks!

Complicated topic considering that while this car DOES in fact have a custom paint job - it's also SINGLE STAGE METALLIC and this is probably the trickiest type of paint to wetsand, cut and buff.

I'll share the YouTube link tomorrow and all the before and after pictures.


----------

